# Teeth Blob on puppy: What the heck is this? - photo



## JimMontana (Feb 18, 2007)

Puppy Tully just developed these huge grey blobs on his teeth. What the heck is this?? Hope for some quick help, because actually Tully is with my wife now in the car to our cabin out in the boonies. But she could stop at a vet at a town along way.

It sort of seems to be part of the gum? But not being more knowledgeable, we don't know if this could somehow be related to teething. He IS at the perfect age for teething (I think) at just over 5 months. 5months + 2 days. But this looks so weird that I'm not sure it has to do with teething at all -- perhaps he ate something sticky-hard that is now stuck to his canines? He has a nearly identical grey blob on the left side too: here is a photo taken this morning of the right side. You can see, I hope, only the very tip of the lower canines is visible and the blob also continues over to the first incisor. Looking at this photo is actually a much better view than brief glimpses trying to get him to hold lips down.

He had seen the vet just over a week ago, who did inspect his teeth and remarked that he still had his puppy teeth. We noticed this problem last night, and noticed a little bad breath just recently. My wife talked to vet this morn and he said that it COULD have to do with teething; but then shortly after that I have emailed him this same photo and am waiting a call back. I thought I'd go ahead and post this too, seeking advice, and for others curious.

The grey blob is sort of semi-soft -- not quite as soft as the gums? It was hard to poke much at it because he didn't like that, of course. The fact that it's nearly identical both sides has me wondering... is he losing those baby teeth canines and this is something normal with the gum tissue around it?

thanks,
Jim


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Wow, not sure about that Jim. Never seen that before. I would be curious to know what it is. I have a 4 month old who will be losing teeth soon. Let us know what you find out.
Hope its not painful!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Could it be hair wrapped around the teeth? My crew will occasionally get hair wrapped around their teeth from wrestling with each other. I knew it was hair, because it was black from my 2 black girls! And when I scraped it off, then I could really tell it was hair.
See if she can use her fingernail to scrape it off, you almost have to pull it up the tooth to get it off, because the hair is probably wrapped all around the tooth, and it can be pretty tight. And it prob stinks because food etc has gotten caught in it.
Good luck!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

yuck! It doesn't look like a growth but more like food or something. Did you try moving it with your fingers and seeing how Tully reacted?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

LOL!! Sorry Jim, but I had to laugh. It's Minka's hair, I'm sure. Piaget has a full set of "braces" every night that I have to remove from his lower teeth. Now that he is losing his baby teeth (and we're on the road away from the other girls), we've had two days of no "braces" - yea!

You can just grab it and pull it up. When it is tight around one tooth like that, you may need to use tweezers. Just be careful not to grab her gums.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Really? That is hair?????? 

Seriously???

I would've thought it to be a growth on the gum  It looks attached. 

Kara


----------



## JimMontana (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks! and feel free to laugh at his predicament, since we're newbies really. I'm going to give my wife a call on her cell phone, who has Tully in the car. 

We poked at it some, but it's stuck on there pretty well; and he was resisting quite a lot to get poked at. Although we'll probably just have to insist. Tully is very touchy about a lot of things, unlike Minka, who's mostly extremely patient and uncomplaining.

Katie and Kimberly, you're probably right, because when I zoom in on this photo a lot further, on the original high-res photo (amazing, these digital photos)... it does almost sort of look like impacted hair. Minka's hair is white but probably has some dirt in the glob too. And one of Tully's favorite pastimes has always been latching onto Minka's coat; such as, throw the ball for her and Tully runs along trying to clamp onto some of her hair. Or during their daily wrestling. So, I guess he deserved it! 

Haven't heard back from the vet yet. I'm not so sure I like his first reaction this morning? ...when told wife was leaving town for 2 weeks with the dogs (I'm joining her later), he just said, if it's still there then bring him in after that. Instead of saying, why don't you bring him over for a quick look before you leave town.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Thank goodness if some of you think it's hair! It's pretty ICKY looking!!!!! 
Poor Jim. I'd be freaking a little (a LOT) too!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm sorry for the laughter, but Piaget's "braces" have been a source of gross amusement a lot lately (for the last two+ months). Even when we had the Havtahava Reunion at my house, I was telling Jeanne (Maddies Mom) and another woman about it, opened his mouth, and he already had a good set of hair started, which I promptly removed. It is difficult to pull off sometimes because those baby teeth have lots of snags on them (rough edges to catch the hair) and if the tooth is loose, it could be wound down near the root. 

It is gross, but harmless.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Jim, we are all laughing with you not at you. Cash had this too when he still had his puppy teeth it seemed like everything would get stuck in them and he always looked like he was foaming at the mouth--- it does go away when their adult teeth come in (or it least it did in Cash's case) Jasper didn't have that problem, but then he didn't have another dog to chew on,


----------



## JimMontana (Feb 18, 2007)

Glad to amuse everyone, LOL. I thought you all might find the sharp zoom-in photo interesting, and for other newbie puppy owners to watch out for; and now that realize harmless, go ahead and laugh... at Tully AND at us, since we deserve it too perhaps, for being lax on the mouth inspection as I suppose we could have caught it before it got this big? If he's like Piaget, I guess we'll now be inspecting daily! (As you can tell... no, we haven't been doing a daily tooth-brushing.) Does Piaget get such large braces? I'm guessing you get it off while it's smaller!

Yes, Tully LOVES to grab Minka's hair, so I guess he deserved it. Grabs tightly onto her body hair, tail, ears, mustache, anything he can latch onto. She puts up with so much from him (although when she's feeling her oats, she dominates). And their spirited puppy play wrestling amuses us daily. I love when they're both doing the bouncy pounces at the same time.

Kimberly, glad to see you're still online despite travel. Can't stay away from this place, eh?!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm over visiting family and everyone took a break to do different things, so you know I just had to check messages.  

Piaget's get so big that we couldn't even see his small front teeth, and that was with daily removal, so yes, it does get big fast. I can see why you'd be concerned when seeing it. It's a very strange look. Fortunately, for Piaget and us, his wads were almost always black, which are easy to distinguish from gums or any other appearances of growths.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Jim, that is too funny!! pretty gross too!! I am betting that I should do a good check on Logan since he is always latched on to his sisters hair. Let us know if your wife is able to get it off the tooth.
Laurie


----------



## JimMontana (Feb 18, 2007)

First update: yes, in parking lot of coffee shop, wife was able to pull one of them off, one side; and it was indeed hair. So good call, all you helpful Forumites! She'll try the other one later, after Tully's recovered his spirits some...

She said that pulling it off (with her fingernails I think), that the first incisor came with it; with a little bleeding then. But I suppose maybe that's a good thing, to be losing his baby teeth? (He's 5 months + 2 days.) Of course, Tully was quite unhappy and said, "Dang abusive Humans... Heck no, let my teeth fall out on their own!"


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

That's probably why the hair has accumulated so much - his teeth are coming loose. (Piaget is only 4 months old and already losing his.)


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

If I had looked at that and didn't know it was hair I would have thought it was an abcess tooth if that's how you spell it. It looks nasty..not like hair at all.

derek


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Thanks Jim. I'm grabbing Rocky right now to check for Rudy's black hair! I NEVER would have known to even look for that! Thanks for publically sharing!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Wow! I have never seen or even heard of this! Here's just more proof how awesome this forum is! You ladies(& gentlemen!) are amazing! Here's to you!:cheer2: :first:


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Jax ALWAYS has some part of Tripps hair in his mouth, he seems like he is attached to his fur. SO far i havent seen anything like this.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well I certainly learned something new from this tread and will continually check my guys teeth for hair!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

That's OK Jim. It has happened to me. I thought Kodi had a big rotten tooth, but when I poked around, it was a bunch of hair. :biggrin1:


----------



## JimMontana (Feb 18, 2007)

2nd update, in case anyone else is still looking at this thread. And since I'm the thread starter, I'll stick another photo in it. Here's Tully's hair-chomping in action. Tully will chomp onto her hair so hard as Minka's running that he'll be dragged right across our slick hardwood floors. Although he's getting a little big for that now, at about 7 lbs to her 9 lbs (he was younger pup in this photo). So here you can see Minka glowering at him, "Let go of me, will ya?!!!"

Shannon, sounds like your Jax (and others of you with pups) plays like Tully and is a good candidate for the *Hair Blob*. Tully gives lots of kisses and ear licking, etc; and the first thing we noticed actually was his breath starting to get a little funky.

My wife also pulled off the right side tooth blob successfully, with some difficulty. Since Tully is with her right now at our cabin as I mentioned... well at least I didn't have to do it, and be on Tully's bad list.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Jim, 
Tully is just the cutest thing! I *love* his coloring. Although, we've discussed his name (coffee themed), he's adorable!!!

Congrats to your sister and her new pup!!

Smiles,
Cindy
www.forzacoffeecompany.com


----------



## YesYvonne (Jun 29, 2007)

CinnCinn said:


> Jim,
> Tully is just the cutest thing! I *love* his coloring. Although, we've discussed his name (coffee themed), he's adorable!!!
> 
> Congrats to your sister and her new pup!!
> ...


Thanks for the congrats, Cindy!

And glad to hear it all worked out relatively easily for Tully, Jim. That first pic did look pretty gross...

Yvonne


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

JimMontana said:


> Here's Tully's hair-chomping in action. Tully will chomp onto her hair so hard as Minka's running that he'll be dragged right across our slick hardwood floors.


It amazes me how they can pull each other. Now that Tully is getting bigger, he will probably start playing tug-of-war so hard with a toy, that he will be able to drag Minka eventually. That's an amusing sight to see.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Yes, if Roxie is in the crate with one of the toy, and Brutus has the other end, the crate can end up on the other side of the room. I often come home to the furniture being rearranged a bit.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Wow, it looked worse that it actually was... I would have freaked out myself, because I never would have know what it was.


----------

